# Injured Mourning Dove



## jaguldin (Sep 23, 2015)

I saw an injured mourning dove in my backyard two days ago (South Jersey, Gloucester County). He can hop on the ground, but when all of his buddies fly away he just sits there and can't fly with them. I have been putting seed and water out for him (using the same seed that all of other mourning doves have been eating from my ground) and placed a small bush out back near the tree so that he could have shelter if he needed it.

Well this morning when I went out, he was sitting all puffed up and the ground and wasn't moving. I decided it was time to catch him and see if I can take him to a rescue. He had another dove with him that flew off when I approached. He started to walk/hop away (and he was pretty quick) but I was able to get him into a small cage that I had lined with paper. I don't know if his wing is injured, but his foot seems messed up. He is in a warm, quiet room in my house right now and is calm and alert. I am trying to locate a rehab place to take him tomorrow morning. Am I doing the right thing by having taken him away from his obvious mate outside? Also, if anyone can provide me with a nearby rehab location I would appreciate it. Everything I am coming across is for other animals or other bird types (waterfowl etc). Thanks! Jill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird. Yes, the bird needs human intervention, if it is sick, or injured and if there are predators around. If he is not moving much and fluffed up he needs help. Have you seen the bird eating at all?

Here are the 1st basic steps to take to save the birds life (WARMTH, HYDRATE, FOOD, in that order): http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html 

Can you check the keel/breast bone to see if it is sharp? If it is remotely sharp the bird is starving and needs to be fed. This may be a youngster that is not weaned and does not know how to eat by itself.

Please check this link for hand/force feeding: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm 

Can you see any visible injuries?

Please check this link to see if you can find a bird rehabber: http://www.wildliferehabinfo.org/ *


----------



## jaguldin (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Skyeking! I did not see any visible injuries other than his foot looked a little odd, kind of like it was deformed. Unfortunately, once I had him secured and calm in a quiet room, I had to leave for work. I will check on him as soon as I am home.
I believe that he was eating because I had observed him pecking at the seeds on the ground with the other doves for the past two-three days. He has food and water in the cage with him right now, but I will read the link for hand/force feeding if his breastbone seems sharp or if it appears that he is not touching the seeds.
Thank you for the rehabber link. The only one listed near me does not have birds listed, but I am going to call her anyway to see if she has any advice. There is another rehabber who says he has experience with mourning doves, but he is over an hour away, but I will call him too.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Please do not attempt to stuff peas and corn down the throat of a mourning dove! They are WAY too small to swallow those, and cannot digest the thawed mush!

If the bird is a baby, it can drink formula more easily and safely from a modified kitten bottle. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jlw3lfpMHA

If this is a weaned bird, offer finch or parakeet seed scattered on the hospital cage floor. Starvation can shrink the esophagus and make regular sized seed difficult or painful to swallow, but most wild birds will still be compelled to peck at specks and will get some down.

Mourning doves are somewhat insectivorous. If you can find dried fruit flies (available in the reptile section in many pet stores.) those can be added to the feed.

This time of year, calcuim deficiencies are common, so getting some in a powdered or liquid form won't hurt.


----------

